# Diferencia entre electricidad y electronica



## waterflame (Dic 15, 2006)

El comun de la gente asocia electricidad con tensiones alternas de 110V, 220V y 380V, y electronica a aquello de corriente continua de 24V o menos.

Esto esta bien? esta mal? son lo mismo? 

hay alguna forma tecnica de describir las diferencia o indicar cuando se esta habla de una u otra especialidad?

Gracias


----------



## Miguel Cool (Dic 15, 2006)

El campo de la electricidad se enfoca en la transmision, conducción y aplicación d ela energía electrica.

Mayormente la electronica se dedica al procesamiento de información, como es el caso de las comunicaciones pero se maneja energia directapara la polarización de dispositivos auque se manejan frecuencias hasta los gigahertz y potencias desde muy pequemas hasta muy grandes. La electrónica de ´potencia en un area donde la electronica y la electricidad coinciden. Existen otras areas como la robotica que nada tiene que ver con el area electrica. Sistemas de acquisicion de datos, etc.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 16, 2006)

Hola a todos   

Desde mi humilde punto de vista siempre he creído que la electricidad siempre tiene que ver con altas tensiones de Corriente Alterna. Por el contrario, la electrónica puede trabajar también con altas tensiones, pero siempre con Corriente Directa, o Contínua Pulsante.

La electrónica es una "Rama" de la electricidad, ya que utiliza los mismos principios físicos, pero los aplica de diferente manera.

Claro, siempre existe la excepción, como por ejemplo un dimmer para luz, básicamente trabaja con CA, pero es parte de la electrónica por los componentes que utiliza.

Otra diferencia notable son el tipo de aparatos que las utilizan, como bien apunta Miguel, La electricidad se utiliza en su mayor parte para entregar energía, mientras que la electrónica se encarga de manipula esta energía. Por ejemplo, Un televisor necesita de la "electricidad" para funcionar, pero dentro del aparato, la "electrónica" se encarga de "Traducir" las señales que recibe para transformarla en imagen y sonido que nosotros podemos comprender. El motor de una bomba de agua, necesita de la "electricidad" para funcionar directamente, no necesita de la "electrónica" para hacer su trabajo.

Como dije antes, esta es la manera como yo veo los dos temas, cualquier comentario es bienvenido.

Saludos al foro


----------



## waterflame (Dic 16, 2006)

Otro duda mas. Se hablaba de electronica antes del semiconductor?


----------



## Apollo (Dic 16, 2006)

Hola waterflame:

jajjaja esa pregunta me hizo sentir como dinosaurio   

Si, claro, se habla de electrónica desde mucho antes de la aparición del semiconductor, de hecho desde (o antes de) las primeras válvulas termoiónicas (Bulbos), ya que no utilizaban la Corriente Alterna para funcionar, Ya sea en equipos de radio o televisión se utilizaban válvulas diodo para rectificar la Corriente Alterna, y aunque se manejaban voltajes del orden de los 300V en casi todos los bulbos, era considerada como electrónica. Aunque el funcionamiento fuera de manera "primitiva" se utilizaban para manipualar señales.

Saludos


----------



## Sienar (Dic 17, 2006)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Por el contrario, la electrónica puede trabajar también con altas tensiones, pero siempre con *Corriente Directa, o Contínua Pulsante.*



¿Y la electrónica analógica? ¿Qué hacemos con ella?


----------



## waterflame (Dic 17, 2006)

Estuve investigando un poco, y obtuve dos princicpios:

El primero, es que hablamos de electronica cuando, en un circuito, la electricida controla a la electricidad.

Y el segundo, es que el circuito es electronico cuando maneja información.

Bueno, a mi particularmente me gustan las dos definiciones que marcan la diferencia entre electronica y electricidad.

Que opinan?

Saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Dic 17, 2006)

Esta muy interesante el tema y me parece que no existe una linea muy definida entre electricidad y electrónica.
Mi idea es que la electrónica se separa de la electricidad cuando comienza a controlar las variables eléctricas fuera de las leyes básicas de la electricidad. Para explicar mejor, la circulación de corriente, la resistencia, capacidad, inductancia y todas sus leyes entran dentro del area de la electricidad, asi un calefactor eléctrico, un motor de CA o CC, un transformador, un relay o solenoide son aparatos eléctricos. La electrónica se inicia cuando controlamos las variables eléctricas fuera de estas leyes, un sentido si y el otro no (diodo), modular una continua de una potencia copiando una forma de onda (transistor, tubo de vacío, amplificador), permitir solo dos niveles (digitales). Creo que es algo como dice Waterflame que la electricidad controla la electricidad.
No me parece que la electrónica sea la dueña del manejo de la información porque hay y hubo sistemas mecánicos de cálculo, transmisión por luz y hasta sistemas hidráulicos y neumáticos usados para manejo de información, aunque sí la electrónica es la que más maneja la información desde la aparición de la electrónica digital.

Un saludo a los amigos del foro


----------



## Apollo (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola a todos:



> *¿Y la electrónica analógica? ¿Qué hacemos con ella?*



La electrónic analógica es y siempre será utilizada en cualquier aparato que sea creado, ya que nuestra forma de percibir el mundo es analógica, es decir, un amplificador de audio no puede ser completamente digital, una estación emisora de radio, un teléfono celular, etc, todos estos aparatos siempre tienen una salida analógica, de otra manera no tendría una aplicación util para nosotros.

Estuve viendo mis libros de la escuela y encontré una buena definición:

"La electricidad termina en el puente rectificador, y ahí mismo comienza la electrónica"

Saludos al foro


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 17, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS

La electronica maneja bajas corrientes, bajos voltajes, bajas y altisimas frecuencias.


La electricidad maneja altas corrientes, altos voltajes, 50 y 60 HZ.


----------



## waterflame (Dic 18, 2006)

Una correccion

cuando dije :"Y el segundo, es que el circuito es electronico cuando maneja información. "

Quise decir

Y el segundo, es que el circuito es electronico cuando la electricidad maneja información. 

saludos


----------



## strakk82 (Dic 20, 2006)

A mi entender la electricidad es la tecnología de transporte de energía, desde las centrales hasta tu enchufe pasando por los los transformadores... Y me ha gustado la definición de que la electrónica empieza en el puente rectificador, aunque puede que se olvide de la electrónica de potencia que trata sobre la manipulación de las ondas de potencia, por ejemplo los inversores. Respecto a la electrónica analógica o digital, simplemente decir que todo es analógico, una puerta AND por ejemplo no es otra cosa que unos cuantos transistores y resistencias, es decir: electrónica analógica, pero en bloques funcionales.

Otra definición de electrónica: es la tecnología de los elementos que proporcionan CONTROL sobre las señales y todo lo relativo a ellos.


----------

